

Cloudera acquisition: It's a Myrrix(cle) - tstonez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/16/cloudera_myrrix/

======
tstonez
Wow, that was quick! Smart move by Cloudera. If any existing users are looking
for an open-source alternative to Myrrix for a scalable recommender system
build on Hadoop/Mahout check out [http://prediction.io](http://prediction.io)

